# Jackson, MI - Jackson Mi. 9.2 Boss Power VXT $2800



## aggie1978 (Aug 6, 2018)

Truck side wiring and handheld controller included with the plow. The plow is a 09 Boss 9.2 power VXT RT3 with smart hitch. Preseason maintenance is done on it. Two new lines. Plow needs nothing This is a 9.2 Power VXT 3 inches roughly left on the cutting edge 
Any question please feel free to ask. 
Price is OBO


----------



## RMGLawn (Jan 2, 2012)

Still available? send me a text, I am interested. 
734-626-09seven4


----------



## aggie1978 (Aug 6, 2018)

RMGLawn said:


> Still available? send me a text, I am interested.
> 
> 734-626-09seven4



its pending until Thursday


----------

